# Edmonton Amp Fest?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

As I was trying to figure out the logistics of getting to Calgary and back for the amp fest it suddenly dawned on me: why not have one in Edmonton?

Would anyone be interested in doing this? I know there are a few Edmonton people here and I'm sure we could even get nonboard members involved (and maybe convince them to become board members).

Let me know if anyone is interested.

TG


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> As I was trying to figure out the logistics of getting to Calgary and back for the amp fest it suddenly dawned on me: why not have one in Edmonton?
> 
> Would anyone be interested in doing this? I know there are a few Edmonton people here and I'm sure we could even get nonboard members involved (and maybe convince them to become board members).
> 
> ...


Logistics? Get in the car and point it south. Look at the amp line up we've got building!

Drool Drool Drool


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Logistics? Get in the car and point it south. Look at the amp line up we've got building!


You are assuming that I have a car I can just "take" whenever I want. You are also assuming that 6 hours of driving is no problem. 

I'd love to come to Calgary and may come anyway but having one in Edmonton would be WAY less hassle. If we do have one we will make sure it isn't the same weekend as Calgary's in case anyone wants to go to both.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, looks like you are having your own personal ampfest! :food-smiley-004:

I'd really love to hear a few of those amps particularly the Victoria, Deluxe Reverb, Vox and Dr Z.

There has to be other interested Edmontonians here, come on guys where are you?

TG




jroberts said:


> In Edmonton, I could bring any of these...
> 
> Dr. Z Maz-38 Sr. (2x12")
> Top Hat Club Royale (2x12")
> ...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> The Supro 1624T is actually the secret weapon in that group.


Yeah, I want to here that too was trying to keep it under control!

I've owned lots of Champs and of course your Traynor so I don't need to hear those.

TG


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm in Edmonton and have a few amps. Don't know if I'm going to make Calgary or not at this point. Anyways, depending on timing, sure a local would be cool.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, that's one more. What can you bring Keto?

Paging 55jr, any interest in a local ampfest?

Where are the rest of you Edmonton guys?

TG


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I'm in.

Thing is....round here the guys I know who play don't really seem too up on what's out there for amps.

Last night I brought the Macht 6 to the West Edmonton Music Society.

Sounded very good with my 77 Silver Series Ibanez and pedal board.

Nobody there had a clue through what I was playing through.

I have taken the following amps to that place:

Holland Gibb Droll

Matchless Spitfire

Tophat Portly Cadet

Savage Macht 6

Marshall 1974X

1965 Deluxe Reverb (da real ting mon....not a re-issue)

Mesa Subway Blues witha Matchless Hot box

Mesa Maverick 1x12

1978 Marshall JMP 2x12 50 watt combo..

The only amp that anyone mentioned was the Maverick. The guy goes..."that's a dual Rectifier!! very cool!"

Most of the guys there are raving about the two line 6 Flextone amps and the Fender hot rod deluxe that make up the house amps.


Long story short....I'm in. But it seems Calgary has a leg up on us as far as cool amps goes.

Unless Brian from Avenue Guitars shows up with his stash the turnout might be sparse.

BTW the 24 is looking good.

Looks like you and I might be headin south!

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've noticed a few new members from Edmonton have joined the board so I thought I would revive this post and see if we could drum up some more interest. 

Anyone?

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the status on the amp fest?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whats the status on the amp fest?


Still up in the air. A few people are interested but not too many and new people just don't want to sign on.

I'm still all for it. Are you interested?

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Can't attend myself.... not from here but wanted to see about getting some pics for the site if it happens.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Well come on Edmontonians and mobile Albertans. Lets get this thing happening before the summer is completely over.

TG


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I haven't asked yet............but it is very possible we could hold an amp fest here:

http://www.wems.ca/

Very cool place.

I'm a member there and as such can book the room for events like this.

I will talk to Jeff and see if this would be possible (this sort of thing is usually confined to members/guests).

I guess if everyone attending was guest of mine it could happen.

TG lets keep beating the bush and see if anyone would be interested in this and what amps they could bring.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Very Cool!

I never knew this place even existed so you could tell "Jeff" this may be a way to recruit new members. At any rate, it would be awesome to have a decent sized space where noise isn't a huge issue.

If we did it on a Sunday afternoon or something it wouldn't conflict with usual business would it?

Where the hell are the rest of the Edmontonians?

TG



55 Jr said:


> I haven't asked yet............but it is very possible we could hold an amp fest here:
> 
> http://www.wems.ca/
> 
> ...


----------

